# Operator Ugly Fitness Test



## TSpoon (21 Jun 2012)

Note: If the Mods would rather have this under "Physical Training and Standards" then by all means go ahead.

I figured I would bring this up after reading the recent thread on project FORCE (the prototype new PT test)
Basically it's a fitness test designed by Mr Rob Shaul from militaryathlete.com(I've seen him mentioned a few times here on older threads.As far as I'm concerned he's the leader when it comes to PT for military/Law enforcement types)

The test is as follows : 

1. Max rep Bench press @ 185(men) 95(women)
bar goes from chest to full lockout.Resting is alowed in the "up" position only, no racking the bar.

2. Max rep Front Squat @ 185(men) 115(women)
Thighs must be parallel to floor at bottom and knees and hips locked out at top for reps to count.Resting is alowed in the "up" position only.

3.Max rep Deadstop Deadlift in 60 seconds @ 225(men) 135(women)
NO BOUNCING !! Bar must completely stop on the floor between reps.You can stand up and rest away from the bar if you wish.

4.4 rounds for max reps of :      (every 25m sprint counts for 1 point.if you only make it 24.9999m before the clock runs out,it doesn't count)
      25m shuttle run for 60 seconds
      60 seconds rest

5.Max Strict pullups (deadhang) (every rep = 1 point)
no lower body movement,no kipping,no "chicken necking"

6.Max rep Sandbag Getups in 10 minutes @ 80(men) 60(women) (number of reps divided by 2 is score)
most people may be unfirmiliar with this one.It's a lot easier to see it rather than have me explain it in writing. Go to www.militaryathlete.com and click on the "exercises" tab on the left side.I'd post the video in the thread but I don't know how (sorry)

7. 3 mile (about 5km) run in body armour/25 lbs. weighted vest in under 30 minutes (pass/fail)

You dont have to move directly from one exercise to the next,but keep the rest to 5 minutes between stations. 10 minutes between the Sandbag getups and the run.

If you want to hear more about Rob's reasoning behind the exercise/weight prescriptions, theres also a tap on the laft hand side of www.militaryathlete.com that outlines the test in further detail, gives suggested scores to bodyweight ratios, and has a quick video of some guys doing the test at Rob's gym in wyoming

If you haven't already checked out some of the MA programing I highly recomend it.Obviously if you were training for a specific selection (JTF2,SAR tech etc) there are specific programs tailored to better prepare you for that specifc selection/ PT test.But for anyone else looking to better themselves physically nothing compares to what MA puts out.It'll make you stronger,faster and more durable(they include specific mobility/rehabilitation exercises to prepare you for work in the field).

A lot of american units have held workshops/seminars for their troops with him leading, lots of people swear by it, and having tried it out myself I'd have to say that I would too.The last thing you should have to worry about when you're deployed somewhere is wether you are up to it physically.This stuff can make sure you are.I hope I've gotten some of you interested in this awesome preogram.Thanks for reading


----------



## TSpoon (21 Jun 2012)

I forgot to put that every rep for the bench/squat/deadlift count for one point towards your total score .You need 100 points minimum to pass


----------



## xxmixkexx (4 Jul 2012)

hmm I am interested in trying this, as a much larger dude at 230lbs this seems to be in my favor compared to the regular fitness tests.


----------



## TSpoon (4 Jul 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you being a bigger guy aswell. I looked over the bodyweight to score ratios at www.militaryathlete.com and for athletes weighing more than 200 lbs. the standards are as follows : 

                                                                                                 145 is a respectable score (still need only 100 to pass though)
                                                                                                 160 is a good score
                                                                                                 170 + is a great score


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (4 Jul 2012)

I think there are certain things that are good about it, but at the same time I feel its missing one or 2 very important modalities/areas of concern.

endurance is tested with pretty much all the events, strength endurance with all the max rep weight stuff

but power/speed and strength are not even evaluated which I think are also important components.


----------



## Veiledal (4 Jul 2012)

Think the distances for the run are a little mixed up


----------



## xxmixkexx (4 Jul 2012)

MrBlue said:
			
		

> I think there are certain things that are good about it, but at the same time I feel its missing one or 2 very important modalities/areas of concern.
> 
> endurance is tested with pretty much all the events, strength endurance with all the max rep weight stuff
> 
> but power/speed and strength are not even evaluated which I think are also important components.




I agree with this but I think it will be a LONG LONG time before pure strength no matter how important is ever in a fitness test.


----------



## DonaldMcL (4 Jul 2012)

Test seems to be based a lot on moving fairly decent weight as quick as possible... I can see more than a few backs being thrown out.


----------



## TSpoon (4 Jul 2012)

MrBlue said:
			
		

> I think there are certain things that are good about it, but at the same time I feel its missing one or 2 very important modalities/areas of concern.
> 
> endurance is tested with pretty much all the events, strength endurance with all the max rep weight stuff
> 
> but power/speed and strength are not even evaluated which I think are also important components.



You do have to have a pretty solid base of strength to rep out with 185 on the front squat and bench.The higher your 1RM is the more reps you'll be able to get.It actually makes much more sense to *TEST* strength in this manner because it is safer and less time consuming than say, taking a whole platoon through a warm-up and 3 1RM attempts in the back squat.Also, how could we really have a set standard of 1RM lifts across the broad spectrum of body-types and experience levels you see in the CF ? I'm not saying a max strength test wouldn't be awesome to see, but when you look at all the factors involved it would be quite difficult to institute.

As far as power/speed not being evaluated you are right.However a single effort sprint at 100m for instance, well it would evaluate maximal spees/power output it wouldnt be very useful to soldiers.If you can run 100m in 11.5 seconds, than you're obviously very fast but if you aren't cabable of recovering quickly and repeating a near-maximal effort ( i.e. event 4) then your speed becomes almost useless.


----------



## TSpoon (4 Jul 2012)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Test seems to be based a lot on moving fairly decent weight as quick as possible... I can see more than a few backs being thrown out.



Self regulation and good spotting is key to lifting safely regardless of whether its during a PFT or not. If someone wants to lose their arch during the deadlift test in an attempt to get more reps then thats their choice. 


edited for spelling


----------



## TSpoon (4 Jul 2012)

Lil r said:
			
		

> Think the distances for the run are a little mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> How do you mean ? You think it should be a  longer distance ?


----------



## TSpoon (4 Jul 2012)

Oops that last quote didn't quite go as planned aha


----------



## Veiledal (5 Jul 2012)

7.4 miles is 11.68 km


----------



## TSpoon (5 Jul 2012)

Sorry, It's supposed to say that the 7th event is a 3 mile run in body armour (about 5km)


----------



## zander1976 (5 Jul 2012)

Hey, 
I was looking at the shuffle run and checking out the details on the website. Is it possible to do 36 25m shuffle runs in 60 seconds? I don't think I have a good frame of reference for 25m.
Thanks


----------



## zander1976 (5 Jul 2012)

I just watched the video and man does it look interesting. I have to crank up the weight during my training.


----------



## TSpoon (5 Jul 2012)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I was looking at the shuffle run and checking out the details on the website. Is it possible to do 36 25m shuffle runs in 60 seconds? I don't think I have a good frame of reference for 25m.
> Thanks




The 36 points on the example scoresheet would have been completed during all four rounds of the shuttle run (4 minutes total so about 9 lengths per minute)


----------

